# Vintage Antique Clear Glass Liquor Bottle?



## valhom (Oct 24, 2015)

Measures approx. 8.5" tall. Says "Federal law forbids sale or reuse of this bottle" on front with bird crest design. On bottom says "4 (B) - D9 - M-1652 - 1823 - 105 - 59" Check picture to see the placements of the numbers. I'm wanting to know what company the crest is trying to mean. And what this was used for? Was it a liquor bottle? How much could I possibly get out of this if I were to sell on eBay auction? Thank you.


----------



## MichaelFla (Oct 25, 2015)

My guess would be 1959 Smirnoff Vodka, sans labels. Recycling is your best bet, imho.


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 25, 2015)

yes I agree . the Brockway glass co. the logo from1933 to 1980 , the bottle is marked 1959.


----------

